# Why Does Hublot get so much hate?



## Sblackwell15

Wondering why Hublot gets so much hate? They are beautiful timepieces and have a great wrist presence, but the community as a whole, even those that can afford, seem to dislike the brand. I would love an explanation as to why, OTHER THAN the screws not lining up


----------



## Carl.1

Because they are an ugly watch.


----------



## richn

Ive heard lots compare them to fame watches (IE Mayweather's signature pieces). I've also heard talk of the Big Bangs not holding their value well. I personally think the Big Bang King Rose Gold is one of the most gorgeous pieces I've seen. I'm a fan, hope to add one to the collection on of these days.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Carl.1 said:


> Because they are an ugly watch.


Straight. To the Point. Truth.


----------



## tech_controller

I think their Unico line is very cool. I love the designs and think they are well executed. I think Hublot were the first to introduce rubber as a high end strap mated with precious metal cases and such. Now AP and Rolex have copied them with their RG Rubberclads (disco) and RG Yachtmasters...lol

Haters gonna hate but I miss my Rose Gold BB Unico....stunning piece with lots of wrist presence. I received so many compliments on it...not ugly. I changed the black rubber to the brown gator and it really became a new piece. I hope to get another one back into the watch box.


----------



## murokello

Carl.1 said:


> Because they are an ugly watch.


They have more than one watch though.


----------



## Carl.1

murokello said:


> They have more than one watch though.


Yes, they do.


----------



## Heinz

I like the lower-key models like the Big Bang King Black Magic, etc. And *some* of the skeletons like the Meca-10 and Unico, but in basic black and metal. Never been a fan of colors that only go with one outfit, LOL...rather something that goes with everything. But as for the hate, that would come from the "pimp" variations and the endless parade of Futbol models.


----------



## Sblackwell15

well said, thanks!


Heinz said:


> I like the lower-key models like the Big Bang King Black Magic, etc. And *some* of the skeletons like the Meca-10 and Unico, but in basic black and metal. Never been a fan of colors that only go with one outfit, LOL...rather something that goes with everything. But as for the hate, that would come from the "pimp" variations and the endless parade of Futbol models.


----------



## vindicate

You get very little watch for the price you pay, that's why. A lot of the movements they use aren't in-house.


----------



## mharris660

ugly manhole cover watch. I would rather wear a frying pan on my wrist.


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer

vindicate said:


> You get very little watch for the price you pay, that's why. A lot of the movements they use aren't in-house.


right on the money =D
I personally can forgive the lack of in house movement. Some Breitlings, Omegas, Panerais and IWCs uses ETA-based movements, but 
what Hublots do not have, compared to Panerais and IWCs, in my opinion, is a form of horological pedigree that others have. To me, many Hublot watches seem to appeal in "showing off" that my watch is very flashy looking (gaudy even), and that I have money to burn in watches, instead of appreciating the watches for what they are.


----------



## De Wolfe

- Target market are not people some want to be associated with (Rich people with no understanding of what is a watch) - Some not all
- Many variations/LE/colors/material, this can put some people off
- Use of cheap entry level movements in some of their watches (not sure if that changed in past year)
- Size, most of their watches are on the bigger side
- Price to value; depends on the person and the watch; in contrast, put their crazy Ferrari watches compared to Richard Mille, and it becomes a bargain.

I personally like the classic fusion; but don't see myself buying it any time soon; as it isn't a watch of great history or built or great movement; its a nicely designed watch.


----------



## hookey

Why would anyone ever hate a watch brand? There are lots of things in the world to rail against, however an expensive watch manufacturer really isn’t something worth taking umbrage with.


----------



## fastfras

A little blingy for my taste. To each his own.


----------



## TheRightWrist

Because people hate what they can't afford. Others hate on something they secretly want, but again couldn't afford. 
Hublot stays in business for a reason. People buy them.... Just not people who wear ...edited ... and think they've got a patek.


----------



## Watchbreath

Because it's 'fashionable' around here.


----------



## colonelpurple

I'll say exactly what I think on this, after years of contemplation ....

Hublot, Tag Heuer and some others are disliked by some watch aficionados (e.g. people who post here) but liked very much by their target market

Why ? because many watch aficionados have a snobbery that likes pseudo-heritage (in reality virtually no brand has any iconic pieces that were really first in anything) and anti-bling (as those people are just money right and don't know what they are talking about and I am jealous ....)

Tag and Hublot are avant-garde brands that try to do something new and don't waste time producing the same watch for 60 years or endlessly recycling back catalogues. (ok Tag does have some heritage, but apart from the lovely Monaco and recent Autavia, they have stuck to brilliant and beautiful avant-garde designs, like the Carrera 01 Skeleton 43mm or the ever popular entry level aqua racer series)

Largely brands that try to do something different are rubbished here, even smaller brands, e.g. including Deitrich, etc.

Watch brands that produce mostly boring samey samey designs, like Omega, Rolex, Sinn, are venerated

Not that these brands don't produce lovely pieces. I currently wear a Rolex Airking and love the Omega Speedmaster 2, for example, or the lovely Sinn 103 blue limited editions ...

The big whipping horse for some is resale value, for others its irrelevant. If this is important to you, you should be asking yourself whether you can actually afford the piece in the first place. But if it is, just make sure the watches that depreciate the most you are getting the highest discount. And don't be fooled by folk here about resale value. Yes Rolex SS profession models keep their value the best, but in the 1980s it was the gold ones, and in the future, given a global recession or the apple watch 4, who knows ...... never rely on resale value for your enjoyment

They way I see it, the most important thing about a watch is that it speaks to you and will give you pleasure. All the rest is detail ....


----------



## lisine

because its tribalism, most people just follow the crowd, and the crowd tends to follow trends established over the past 50 years, which means the "winner" has to be the Speedmaster, Submariner, GMT Master, Daytona. Deviation from the norm gets hate.

Personally I'd rather have something unique like the Hublot Big Bang than the Daytona which are a dime a dozen at any event you attend.


----------



## Carl.1

Well my tribe says they are still ugly.


----------



## lisine

Carl.1 said:


> Well my tribe says they are still ugly.


you are french, probably just angry that Hublot appropriated one of your words


----------



## Kravitz

The great thing about this hobby is that there’s so much variety to suit all kinds of tastes at many price points. We’ll never get 100% agreement about which watches are desirable. It’s so personal. 

That said, every single Hublot watch is objectively hideous. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluco

Carl.1 said:


> Because they are an ugly watch.


First reply answers the question perfectly.


----------



## Carl.1

erdini said:


> you are french, probably just angry that Hublot appropriated one of your words


Correction...I am in France.


----------



## HauteHorologeWatch

Hublot is often referred to as being a riding the coat tails of watches of a higher pedigree, while offering less in the movement. At the same time, that luxury look that comes with Hublot seems very derivative of other watches that emulate the portholes of a ship. Hublot means porthole in French, I believe.


----------



## orbitalheel

I think it's the notoriety they've gained for having as many celebrity endorsements as they do. Not to mention the hordes of 'limited editions' that they never stop making.

To be totally honest though, I like their modern look and I'm actually pretty stoked to see the new 42mm BB Unico in the flesh.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckasik

The endless limited editions and celebrity endorsements


----------



## RobodocX

Picture worth a thousand words:








With that said, everyone has different tastes. Hublot definitely pushes the envelope with novel materials. Subtlety isn't their strong suit, though.


----------



## GusInVegas

Sblackwell15 said:


> Wondering why Hublot gets so much hate? They are beautiful timepieces and have a great wrist presence, but the community as a whole, even those that can afford, seem to dislike the brand. I would love an explanation as to why, OTHER THAN the screws not lining up


I have to kindly disagree with the big consensus here. I happen to like Hublots in general. I have seen some ugly ones that just aren't my taste but overall I like their designs.


----------



## knowwears

Value prop aside. They don't have the heritage and yet try to market above their weight class. Think that horologists are generally dismissive of new comers that haven't proven themselves in the technical arena to the extent of their piers. Perhaps it's unfair, but it's also the nature of the industry.


----------



## Cherna79

Completely agree with you... Colonelpurple


----------



## jtf8751

Nothing ugly about a Hublot. I have a rare Japan hublots 1 of 50, that's gorgeous.


----------



## DripCassanova

Wow, I never knew Hublot movements are not In-House


----------



## jcc5024

Well put.


colonelpurple said:


> I'll say exactly what I think on this, after years of contemplation ....
> 
> Hublot, Tag Heuer and some others are disliked by some watch aficionados (e.g. people who post here) but liked very much by their target market
> 
> Why ? because many watch aficionados have a snobbery that likes pseudo-heritage (in reality virtually no brand has any iconic pieces that were really first in anything) and anti-bling (as those people are just money right and don't know what they are talking about and I am jealous ....)
> 
> Tag and Hublot are avant-garde brands that try to do something new and don't waste time producing the same watch for 60 years or endlessly recycling back catalogues. (ok Tag does have some heritage, but apart from the lovely Monaco and recent Autavia, they have stuck to brilliant and beautiful avant-garde designs, like the Carrera 01 Skeleton 43mm or the ever popular entry level aqua racer series)
> 
> Largely brands that try to do something different are rubbished here, even smaller brands, e.g. including Deitrich, etc.
> 
> Watch brands that produce mostly boring samey samey designs, like Omega, Rolex, Sinn, are venerated
> 
> Not that these brands don't produce lovely pieces. I currently wear a Rolex Airking and love the Omega Speedmaster 2, for example, or the lovely Sinn 103 blue limited editions ...
> 
> The big whipping horse for some is resale value, for others its irrelevant. If this is important to you, you should be asking yourself whether you can actually afford the piece in the first place. But if it is, just make sure the watches that depreciate the most you are getting the highest discount. And don't be fooled by folk here about resale value. Yes Rolex SS profession models keep their value the best, but in the 1980s it was the gold ones, and in the future, given a global recession or the apple watch 4, who knows ...... never rely on resale value for your enjoyment
> 
> They way I see it, the most important thing about a watch is that it speaks to you and will give you pleasure. All the rest is detail ....


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr AT

Take my opinions with a grain of salt. I think Hublot set out to create and market watches that don't appeal to everybody, and they succeeded. All the hate is reinforcement to the Hublotista that they get it and everybody else doesn't.


----------



## guspech750

Look like upscale Invicta's. I cant recall seeing one good looking model. Ugly. 

Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## kmboxees

Hi all

Hate is very subjective (and a strong word to use!), I actually like Hublot because they go against the grain. That said there are only a few I would wear and a lot of them are dependent on your physical build as they are 'generally' larger watches. I consider myself fortunate to have the King Power Oceanographic Carbon, black on black and it is a monster of a watch but like nothing else out there. It has an in-house movement (HUB 1401) and is a lot of fun.

I'm fortunate to have various other watches in my collection including Rolex Batman and Hulk, AP ROO, IWC Pilot and Tudor among others. The Hublot is so different to all these and I love it for that reason, it certainly is not trying to be an AP!! Would I choose it if I were to have one watch? Probably not, but then I also wouldn't choose a Rolex either

I do agree they overdo the 'limited editions' but is it worse than Omega and their Speedmasters (which I am also a fan of!)?

At the end of the day there is no such thing as 'bad' publicity, and I was always told.....if you haven't got anything nice to say then don't say it

Just enjoy


----------



## kmboxees

mharris660 said:


> ugly manhole cover watch. I would rather wear a frying pan on my wrist.


Port hole actually


----------



## JDMLS430

They are different and are able to make a name for themselves. Although I feel it's targeted towards the younger crowd perhaps.


----------



## Carl.1

Bit of a 'Ratners' jewellers style watch.


----------



## Earthjade

Without reading anything but the original question -

* Because they are the Invictas of high-end watches
* Pretentious and gaudy - a person buying a Hublot wants to be seen as rich
* Their brand heritage isn't all that impressive compared to watchmakers at the same level as them and also below them (when considering price)


----------



## david_h_moss

I love them but a friend put it best. They are the lambo of watches. Super cool and loud but not considered high end from a horological perspective. But who cares! They are cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walds11

Amen to that.

I acquired a Spirt of Big Bang Blue back in February and absolutely love it! The honeymoon phase has not worn off! It's the coolest and most unique watch I ever owned. I can't stop wearing it.



david_h_moss said:


> I love them but a friend put it best. They are the lambo of watches. Super cool and loud but not considered high end from a horological perspective. But who cares! They are cool!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

